# VR6 Running on VEMS.. Success



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

Since I hadnt posted in a while and I keep getting PM's about MS solutions for VR6's I thought i'd post a link to the install i just finished
The details
1991 Jetta GTX.
2001 VR6 engine and 02J transmission
100mm axles with TDI CV cups
Stainless exhaust <mostly straight thru>
VEMS 3.3 Standalone Engine management ECU
Stock Coilpack with ignitor removed VEMS controlling coils directly
Semi-Sequential fuel injection currently with all 6injectors wired independantly. Can be full sequential once we enable the cam position sensor <wired just not configured and may not be necessary>
both stock knock sensors are wired in, and the VEMS ECU comes with a wideband controller on board which was used for tuning.
Pics are here for now, gallery will move in a day or two into the triumphs area once the volvo i'm working on next arrives tonight.
so the link will likely change but if you hunt thru the gallery you can find it.
http://www.fireandfuel.ca/gall...arage








I should have the final engine bay shots <finished product> and some short quicktime videos of it running up shortly.
Runs extremely well, and given the last standalone car i did was another VR6 running megasquirt I have to say the VEMS powered engine runs better.. Idle is more stable, revs smoother etc. 
Driving in it yesterday to do road tuning I honestly couldnt tell the car had standalone if i were to have gotten in the car and just turned the key and gone driving.


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey that's awsome news!
I'm curious... were u able to use the stock sensors?? TPS and all?
Also, what modifications did u do to the coilpack? I see in u'r pics that it seems like u made some terminals yourself on the coilpack?
anything else you needed to do to get the VEMS up and running on the motor? It sounds like it was a lot easier then u'r last megasquirt project..
From what I've read of the VEMS it can do pretty much everything u need to run the VR without any hardware mods.
Any input on the VEMS install would be great!


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

I think you won me over with this. 
Will be purchasing soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

Good stuff Dave. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

thanks guys.
fixed link here http://www.fireandfuel.ca/gall...Jetta
VEMS install went smoothly mostly because of the research i'd done on the last vehicle with MS. all stock sensors, stock TPS, stock coilpack, stock IAT, and CLT temp. Nothing extraordinary about it. 
The terminals were on the coilpack underneath the cover, just remove the cover like in the pics and tada.. you can drive it directly, the terminals are even labelled for which coil they control, and terminal 15 for +12V, Nice thing about doing it this way is that you can easily wire up any coilpack you like. Or if you wanted to go with 6 individual coils.


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: (CdnDub)*

not to pollute the thread or anything with non VW content but you guys might appreciate this as well.
Next car in the shop is an 83 Volvo wagon with a 91 960turbo engine swap








Also putting vems on a Rotary and my turbo dodge next.
Then i think we have a Porsche 951 lined up and a Turbo Miata.. VEMS is definitely a better product than MS Way more complex but that doesnt mean it has to be complicated for the end user.
I used megatune with VEMS to tune the whole motor, the road tuning portion was mostly complete in under 1hour.
Dave


----------



## idg4ever (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Running on VEMS.. Success (CdnDub)*

I must say.. I'm certainly intrigued. I will for sure consider this unit. I have been contemplating ms2. Thank you


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Lioke i said cdn, lemme know ASAP when you get prices/options ready. Have the money set aside right now!


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

Just a few more days and i'll have prices for ECU's and options on our site and will email/call you as well.
Dave


----------



## idg4ever (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (CdnDub)*

please let us know.


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: (idg4ever)*

Prices will be heading up to our website shortly..
As a quick idea of the ballpark to get the ball going
$~800 CAD for the VEMS ECU with the config loaded to get a VR6 fired and running and ready for tuning <if the motor is stock it should be a mostly tuned map, if you have boost then you will need to tune>
Two harnesses (VEMS Uses two plugs an 18 pin and a 36pin) with the WBo2 connector $350
WBo2 sensors from us are $90 CAD
You can add options like the LCD and PS2 keyboard interface if wanted as well
This includes a 2.5 bar external map sensor and the knock/EGT functionality but no EGT probe. WE also have those for around the same price as the Wideband sensor.
Basically everything you need to get a stock VR6 <OBD1 or OBD2> up and running with or without a coilpack <may as well convert to a coilpack if you have a dizzy because all the outputs are there for it>
I'll firm things up in the next day or two and will have a bundled price for a VR6 System with available extra options shortly.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coraggio (Feb 1, 2003)

Is VEMS totally new or is it based on the Megaquirt CPU?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (coraggio)*

VEMS started as a megasquirt clone but has since evolved into something completely different.


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

the same people who developed VEMS developed an earlier ECU called the MegasquirtAVR which was MS running on an AVR processor with more I/O capabilities.
I dont think the VEMS name came around until they developed a completely new <hardware and firmware> product called the Genboard
The only thing the two have in common now is that the VEMS guys have written an interface to use megatune with VEMS for tuning and setup.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (CdnDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CdnDub* »_Prices will be heading up to our website shortly..
As a quick idea of the ballpark to get the ball going
$~800 CAD for the VEMS ECU with the config loaded to get a VR6 fired and running and ready for tuning <if the motor is stock it should be a mostly tuned map, if you have boost then you will need to tune>
Two harnesses (VEMS Uses two plugs an 18 pin and a 36pin) with the WBo2 connector $350
WBo2 sensors from us are $90 CAD
You can add options like the LCD and PS2 keyboard interface if wanted as well
This includes a 2.5 bar external map sensor and the knock/EGT functionality but no EGT probe. WE also have those for around the same price as the Wideband sensor.
Basically everything you need to get a stock VR6 <OBD1 or OBD2> up and running with or without a coilpack <may as well convert to a coilpack if you have a dizzy because all the outputs are there for it>
I'll firm things up in the next day or two and will have a bundled price for a VR6 System with available extra options shortly.


Any update as of now??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (CdnDub)*

Is this the reverse engineered GM computer?


----------



## diablerouge (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (CannuckCorradoVR6T)*

the firmware is loosely based on gm's base processes, but so much development has gone on since then that i wouldn't call it a reverse engineered gm computer. also, genboard is built on completely custom hardware, not a gm off the shelf unit with modified firmware or chip.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

updates?


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

I just got the VEMS unit for my buddies VR6T....
Came in the mail this morning!
Should be attacking it over the course of the weekend.... Wish me luck! lol
This is going on a stock VR6 OBD1 motor, using the stock Dizzy.... my buddy doesn't want to bother with going to a coil pack setup since VW's CP's are crappy anyways.... 
I'll be going full sequential on the injection as well using the hall sensor in the dizzy.
I'll post updates as the work gets done, but there's a lot of wiring to do before anything happens.


----------



## idg4ever (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (NOTORIOUS VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOTORIOUS VR* »_I just got the VEMS unit for my buddies VR6T....
Came in the mail this morning!
Should be attacking it over the course of the weekend.... Wish me luck! lol
This is going on a stock VR6 OBD1 motor, using the stock Dizzy.... my buddy doesn't want to bother with going to a coil pack setup since VW's CP's are crappy anyways.... 
I'll be going full sequential on the injection as well using the hall sensor in the dizzy.
I'll post updates as the work gets done, but there's a lot of wiring to do before anything happens.

sounds fun.. keep us posted.


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (idg4ever)*

Well sucess to another VR6 running w/ VEMS!








It's an awsome unit, that does pretty much anything you could want.
With Dave's and some other's help the car runs very well, just waiting for the "boost" issues to happen (new piping for the new log style intake mani, etc) and then for a proper dyno tune, which should be happening in about 3 weeks time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CdnDub (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: (NOTORIOUS VR)*

Great to see it driving, glad I could help out
now lets see it put down some crazy numbers with boost.
Dave


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (CdnDub)*

i'll be sure to post em up as soon as it comes off of the dyno


----------



## Thirty20 Motoring (May 10, 2005)

*Re: (CdnDub)*

I have my VEMS almost running on my MKII 2.9L VR6T but I am having some trouble with the firmware and config/table files. Is there a chance i might try your config/table files to see if it fixes the problem? here is my hardware setup:
OBDII MKIV motor (not many stock parts left)
VR and CAM trigger
GM air temp
VW blue top coolant temp
Stock coil pack (igniter removed of course)
WBO2
Accufab TB with TPS (that works fine now)
42# injectors wired seperatly
boost controll (VW n75 valve)
Idle stepper controll (gm stepper motor)
Any help would be much apreciated!


----------



## Thirty20 Motoring (May 10, 2005)

*Re: (Thirty20 Motoring)*

NM got it figured. I wish vems could spend a little time and sort the wiki. I have wasted so much time looking for info. I still would not mind comparing notes after I get some base tuning done.


----------



## jassem99 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Running on VEMS.. Success (CdnDub)*

Just a quick question for CdnDub or anyone else familiar with the VR6 OBD2 throttle body:
Looking at the wiring diagrams, it seems that the TB has one DC motor (pins 1 & 2 on the TB connector), one idle switch (pin 3) and 2 throttle position sensors (pins 5 & 8). I assumed the OBD2 TB had a stepper motor in there and hence expected 4 terminals rather than the 2 that the wiring diagram shows. I suppose I could try to PWM the DC motor in the TB as I would any 2-wire ISV, but it would be nice to tap into your experience before doing anything unorthodox.
BTW the same thing seems to be true of the 1.8T throttle body, i.e. it has a DC motor with connections rather than the expected 4-wire stepper motor.
Thanks in advance.
Basil


----------



## nosisfun (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (NOTORIOUS VR)*

hello notorius man i have just bought a vems 3.3 and installed it on my vr6 turbo and i have trouble i dont get a spark do you have a .msq file so i can compare it with yours i think it´s only a error when i spec the parameters in megatune i have an old obd1 engine no coilpack the old engine with disturbiter or what it is called in english im from sweden so if you cant understand it is because i suck in english


----------

